# iPod figer après le jailbreak



## Donovan-88 (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, tout à l'heur en fin d'après midi, j'ai voulu jailbreaker avec QuickPwn mon iPod Touch 1G 8Go avec la version 2.2 du logiciel de l'iPod et tout à la fin du processus, après que l'image du disque dure et de l'ananas (avec le chargement en dessous) soit terminés, la pomme d'Apple apparaît et reste toujours. Il est figé/bloqué sur la pomme  . J'ai essayé de le restaurer avec iTunes 7.7 (car à ce qui parait iTunes 8 bloque le jailbreak) mais quand je branche l'iPod à mon ordinateur, iTune me dit qu'il detecte un iPod en mode restauration et qu'il faut donc restaurer, donc je clic sur le bouton de restauration et le téléchargement d'une "Mise à jour du logiciel" (alors que j'ai la version 2.2) commence et tout à la fin du téléchargement, il ne se passe rien!!! Donc je ressaye de le restaurer et le même téléchargement recommence!! J'ai alors réessayé de le jailbreaker mais au lieu de prendre que "Cydia" et "Installer", j'ai cliqué sur la case de changer les icones et j'ai terminé le jailbreak mais au lieu que ce soit la pomme, c'est un ananas croqué (logo de QuickPwn je crois) et au lieu du logo de restauration (le cable qui pointe vers iTune) c'est un bonhomme avec une bulle écrit en russe ou en une autre langue semblable. Pouvez-vous me dire comment faire pour le réutiliser normalement ou tous simplement enlever le jailbreak.
Merci de me répondre et merci de vos futures réponces. Je suis désespéré.
A+


----------



## Donovan-88 (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, s'il vous plait aider moi Pouvez-vous me dire comment faire pour que mon iPod soit comme avant. Même si ça enlève toutes les musiques ou tout ce qu'il y a dedans, c'est pas grâve.
Je suis à l'internat toute la semaine et je rentre chez moi ce week end et je voudrai que mon prôblème soit réglée avant le week end pour que je puisse l'emmener au lycée la semaine prochaine. 
Je récapitule au cas ou vous n'ayez pas compris mon premier message:
J'ai jailbreaker mon iPod ce week end mais toute à la fin, ça a planté  et maintenant il reste au stade de la pomme figée.
Aider moi s'il vous plait. Bonne soirée


----------



## Donovan-88 (13 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que si je réinstale iTunes 8 sa remarchera? Mais sa va pas bloquer mon iPod?
a+


----------



## Donovan-88 (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, vous ne connaissez pas une méthode pour restaurer qui est sur de marcher?
Personne n'a de solution?


----------



## Donovan-88 (15 Janvier 2009)

Merçi de votre aide, j'adore faire des monologues!


----------



## rofusionodd (15 Janvier 2009)

Essaye de laisser la batterie se décharger totalement,ca devrais le calmer..., puis rebranche le a ton pc avec iTunes (7.7 je pense que c'est mieu...) si ca marche pas essaye de l'éteindre et de le rallumer (je sais pas trop comment car moi j'ai que le 2eme génération x'D) Tu sais comment faire sur le 1G je pense ? ^^'  Sinon je vois pas trop comment faire...


----------



## Donovan-88 (16 Janvier 2009)

Ok je vais essayer.
Merci à toi de m'avoir répondu  a+


----------



## Donovan-88 (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir  , j'ai réussi!
Pour cela j'ai mis mon iPod en mode restauration et j'ai téléchargé ceci: http://www.blogitouch.fr/2008/07/20/installer-gratuitement-le-firmware-20-sur-ipod-touch/
Puis j'ai fais "MAJ" et "Restaurer" et la ça à fonctionné!
a+


----------

